# 2GB File-Limit, lebt der Kaiser noch? :-(

## schienenhaenger

Hallo,

wie in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234970&highlight= nachzulesen, habe ich ja auf meinem Server ein paar arge Lastprobleme. Also wollte ich mal andere Filesysteme checken, um eine Lösung zu finden. Nun gut, dabei muss ein bisschen Platz freigeschaufelt werden. Ich also auf meinem Desktop kurz Knoppix 3.6 mit 2.4.27 Kernel gebootet, der Server läuft mit einem 2.6.7 Kernel, Filesysteme sind beim Server reiserfs 3.6.

Nun also meine ganze Literatur (c't von 83-bis heute, ix, Linux-Magazin, ebooks) ca. 25 GB schön ge-tar-ed und auf den Server geschoben. Dauert ein bisschen, also mal einkaufen gehen. Ich komme zurück, ah, alles fertig, keine Fehlermeldung.

Nun gut, Partitionen gelöscht, neue angelegt usw. und dann wollte ich meine Dokus vom Server holen. Klappt...klappt... bricht ab? WAS?!?! Nochmal, geht aber wieder in die Hose. Also mal das tar-file angesehen, 'ls-l' und was steht da als Filegrösse? 2.147.483.647 Bytes. Moment mal, die Zahl kommt Dir doch bekannt vor! Das sind doch 2GB-1. Das kann nicht sein, DAS KANN NICHT SEIN!

Und gerade aufgrund einer besonderen Situation habe ich kein Backup! Das Telefon klingelte. Ein Münchener war dran (ich wohne in Wuppertal) und fragt, warum ich denn so laut schreien würde... 

Ok, ich habe Scheisse gebaut, aber hat Linux im Jahre 2004 tatsächlich noch ein 2GB-Limit? Beteiligt waren ein 2.4.27 auf dem Desktop, ein 2.6.7 auf dem server, reiserfs 3.6 auf dem Server und Samba 3.0.7...

Glaubt mir, hatte mit Linux in den letzten Wochen einigen Ärger, spätestens jetzt würde ich am liebsten bei einer Linux-CD-Weitwurf-Aktion teilnehmen, der Sieg ist mir gewiss!

Jetzt erstmal Motorrad fahren, die 

Rasten ein bisschen kratzen lassen...

Tschau, Stefan.

----------

## kurt

Hallo

ext 2 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.

ext 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.

(reiswolffs)reiserfs 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht.

(reiswolffs)reiserfs 4 erfült deine ansprüche.

jfs würde deine ansprüche auch erfüllen hat aber probleme mit udf namen.

xfs würde deine anspruche auch erfüllen ist aber auf fehler lose hardware angewiesen.

gruss

kurt

----------

## primat

Hallo,

wie hast Du die Dokus denn getard rübergeschoben? scp, nfs oder wie? Zumindest bei nfs brauchst du mindestens Version 3. Sonst 2GB -> fertig!

Gruss

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *primat wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wie hast Du die Dokus denn getard rübergeschoben? scp, nfs oder wie? Zumindest bei nfs brauchst du mindestens Version 3. Sonst 2GB -> fertig!
> 
> Gruss

 

Wie ich schon schrieb, samba 3.0.7, also smb. Habe gerade per WinDVR eine Sendung aufgenommen und auf den Server speichern lassen. Die Files haben 4GB, der Server wie gesagt 2.6.7. Also vermute ich mal, das der Kernel 2.4.27, den Knoppix 3.6 standardmässig nutzt, hier das Limit setzt...

Gruss, Stefan.

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *kurt wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> ext 2 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.
> 
> ext 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.
> ...

 

??? Bitte?

Mein Anspruch ist eben unter anderem, was heutzutage fast alltägliches zu tun, z.B. mit Files grösser 2GB durch die Gegend zu schmeissen.

Einer Bekannten habe ich für ihr Malergeschäft einen FreeBSD-Server aufgebaut. Hat häufiger grössere Bild- und Video-dateien zu verarbeiten. Läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme (ok, ppp ist 2x abgeraucht). Einer ihrer Freunde hat ihr Linux ins Ohr gesetzt und will den Server nun auf Linux migrieren. Habe ich kein Problem mit, allerdings werde ich ihr dein Post geben.

Ich bin dann zumindest aus dem Schneider, danke Dir dafür!  :Smile: 

Gruss, Stefan.

----------

## Garwin

hmm ok das hilft dir nicht mehr, aber ich hab ähnliches probiert.

nur hab ich den share direkt gemounted und dann drauf geschrieben und bei mir kam jedes mal eine fehlermeldung das die datei zu groß ist.

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *Garwin wrote:*   

> hmm ok das hilft dir nicht mehr, aber ich hab ähnliches probiert.
> 
> nur hab ich den share direkt gemounted und dann drauf geschrieben und bei mir kam jedes mal eine fehlermeldung das die datei zu groß ist.

 

Genau das habe ich ja auch gemacht! Share war gemountet und es wurde direkt darauf ge-tar-ed. Aber eben keine Fehlermeldung...

Tschau, Stefan.

----------

## amne

Reiserfs 3.6 hat definitiv kein Problem mit grossen Dateien (weder 2 noch 4 GB), das muss an was anderem gelegen sein.

----------

## Inte

 *kurt wrote:*   

> ext 2 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.
> 
> ext 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.
> 
> (reiswolffs)reiserfs 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht.
> ...

 Bitte was?  :Shocked: 

 :Arrow:  Large File Support in Linux

PS.:

JFS/XFS: maximale Dateigröße 9 Exabyte

Und google mal nach Virtual File System

Das ext2-Dateisystem

----------

## Voltago

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, und siehe da, die Lösung gab's in der Samba-Mailinglist:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=samba&m=106969818216520&w=2

(wobei ich allerdings nicht genau weiß, ob das auf den heutigen Kernel noch zutrifft, in dem Thread geht's um einen 2.4.22-Kernel.)

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *kurt wrote:*   ext 2 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.
> 
> ext 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht dafür robust.
> 
> (reiswolffs)reiserfs 3 erfült deine ansprüche nicht.
> ...

 

Habe mal ein bisschen in deinem Link bezüglich LFS gestöbert und sehe:

"smbfs

    Older protocols are limited to 4 GiB - 1. SMB extensions allow 64 bit filesystems. Linux smbfs implementation is currently limited to 2 GiB - 1."

Uups, wenn das noch aktuell ist, dürfte es egal sein, ob 2.4 oder 2.6. Das SMB-Share habe ich ja eben per smbfs gemountet  :Sad: 

Wenn ich Zeit habe, checke ich das mal ab...

Tschau, Stefan.

----------

## Inte

 *schienenhaenger wrote:*   

> "smbfs
> 
>     Older protocols are limited to 4 GiB - 1. SMB extensions allow 64 bit filesystems. Linux smbfs implementation is currently limited to 2 GiB - 1."
> 
> Uups, wenn das noch aktuell ist, dürfte es egal sein, ob 2.4 oder 2.6. Das SMB-Share habe ich ja eben per smbfs gemountet 
> ...

 Documentation, Tips & Tricks: Samba and files larger than 2gb  :Wink: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Die linux dateisysteme können das schon alle, nur die netzwerkprotokolle bzw. deren clients können das oft nicht. Hier sehen wir es am bsp von samba, ich hatte vor kurzem noch probleme mit einer relativ grossen datei und ftp. Ich glaube gftp und lftp waren die einzigen clients, die das überhaupt konnten. Alle anderen haben ohne fehlermeldung einfach aufgehört.

Übringens wenn man 2 linux rechner vernetzt, dann sollte man auch kein M$ protokoll dafür nehmen. Versuch es doch beim nächsten mal mit NFS.

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Die linux dateisysteme können das schon alle, nur die netzwerkprotokolle bzw. deren clients können das oft nicht. Hier sehen wir es am bsp von samba, ich hatte vor kurzem noch probleme mit einer relativ grossen datei und ftp. Ich glaube gftp und lftp waren die einzigen clients, die das überhaupt konnten. Alle anderen haben ohne fehlermeldung einfach aufgehört.
> 
> Übringens wenn man 2 linux rechner vernetzt, dann sollte man auch kein M$ protokoll dafür nehmen. Versuch es doch beim nächsten mal mit NFS.

 

Naja, für Grand Grix Legends und Battlefield 1942 brauche ich noch XP, für so 4-5 andere Sachen auch.... Und Samba funktioniert eigentlich gut, da brauche ich kein weiteres Protokoll, und nfs ist auch nicht gerade der Überflieger unter den Netzwerk-Filesystemen!

Tschau, Stefan.

----------

## Anarcho

 *schienenhaenger wrote:*   

> Das Telefon klingelte. Ein Münchener war dran (ich wohne in Wuppertal) und fragt, warum ich denn so laut schreien würde... 

 

Aha, das war also so laut hier! Ich dachte schon die Schwebebahn würde abstürzen...

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

auch wenn´s dir jetzt nichts mehr hilft: Ich benutze seit längerer Zeit nur noch rsync zum erstellen von meinen backups. Ist (zumindest bei mir) schneller als tar.

----------

## Haldir

ReiserFS sollte seit 3.5 mehr als 2GB können (aber ältere Linux distributionen haben manchmal ganz gerne im Kompatibilitätsmode formatiert der konnte nur max 2GB). Ansonsten kann SMBfs nur 2GB, entweder CIFS nehmen oder per smbclient (smbclient kann afaik mehr).

Ansonsten backup mit dar, da kann man file size limit einstellen.

CIFS ist wohl nicht 100% so stabil wie SMBfs und macht ganz gern mal Probleme (Empfängerrechner hängt sich auf usw).

----------

